# R33 N1



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi,

I have a R33 N1 engine in my R32, fitted in Japan and I wondered if these came standard with steel head gasget?

My Japanese is none existent so not sure if the other items on the attached are mods Or just fitting cost?

Any info is much appreciate.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There is no headgasket mentioned. Its from 2014

it says, that you have had Tomei outlets fitted (for the turbines)
You had a diff leak
Powersteering hose replaced
NHK plugs
& a strut brace fitted


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Many thanks Matty, interesting its from 2014 as it was imported to UK at the end of that year.

Thanks again


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

work was done in March (17 / 3 / 14) steering boot was sorted also


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

This is the company that worked on it





__





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

__





目黒メンテナンスサービス






www.mmsgtr.com





They are based in Tokyo.

would assume car sold through USS Tokyo


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow I shall have a good look though. I did try to find out more when I purchased the car end of 2014, was imported via HJA.

Thanks again


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hja should have provided that but hey ho, doubt they too fussed.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Matty, did you read that and know what it says? impressive


----------

